# Mother to join son on battlefield



## RackMaster (Dec 22, 2007)

> *   Mother to join son on battlefield*
> * A hospital nurse from Hampshire who is also a major in the Territorial Army (TA) is to become the first mother to join her son on the battlefield. *     	     	             Debbie Aylett, 48, from Southsea, goes to the front line in Afghanistan in the new year where her son, Tom, 22, is already serving.
> As an army major she is senior in rank to Tom who is a marine in 40 commando.
> "I've already told him to call me ma'am and not mum," she said, adding that it was "a bit bizarre".
> ...



Wonderful example of a proud military family.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 22, 2007)

Good for her, may they both stay safe.


----------

